# Increasing maximum cadence



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been interested in getting my maximum cadence to help in sprints. I get pretty choppy over 120 RPM. I'm also working on my ability to "kick" and get a gap (things like 10-15 x max gear efforts from a near standstill to 55-60 km/h, any other suggestions?).

I know this is pretty generic but I'd like to be a little more flexible in my choice of gearing. 

Thanks.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I can't imagine anything making you better than doing it all the time. Why not do more of your riding in a gear that requires a higher cadence?

Another possibility: I got more comfortable after a season of velodrome racing.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

I do what I cal "spin-ups". In a VERY small gear, slowly increase cadence over 30-40 sec so that the last 5 sec or so is at absolute maximum cadence. Don't shift up, it's not about power or speed, just leg speed. As a reference, I usually top out in the 180rpm range. I recover for 3-4 minutes and repeat until I've done 6-8 spin-ups, and do some kind of high-cadence work at least one day/wk.

Spinning up to 170+rpm while remaining relaxed and in control (while using relatively low power in a tiny gear) really helped me feel more comfortable while spinning at 125rpm under load.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Downhill sprints (not steep), and sprints in a "half pipe" (start downhill and the hit the bottom of hill at maximum pedal speeds).

Track and fixed gear training.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

What the above folk said, and if you start bouncing on the saddle, back off a bit, but with time you'll be able to rev it way up without bouncing.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I wish I lived near a velodrome but the closest one is a 4+ hour drive away (but I may be moving there next fall and I would definitely make use of it). I'll have to settle for riding my rollers this winter, but that should help me be smooth anyway, right?


----------

